
Ask HN: Which laptop is immune to Meltdown and Spectre flaws that I can buy now? - vinni2
I am in the market for a new laptop, knowing the recent Meltdown and Spectre flaws, I would prefer to buy some laptop which is not susceptible to these flaws. I will be mostly running Windows and having at least 8GB RAM and 256GB SSD is a must.
======
earenndil
Any laptop is fine, these issues are mostly mitigated in software by browser,
OS, and microcode updates. To the extent that they're only mitigated and not
fixed -- there doesn't yet exist such a laptop. So if that's what you're
after, wait a year or so for the new processors to come out.

~~~
vinni2
Any processors which do not degrade in performance significantly after the
fix? I read in some articles that the AMD processors are mostly immune is
there any truth to it? I couldn't find any reliable sources.

------
cjbprime
Meltdown is fixed by applying updates, Spectre is not fixed on any x86
machine, but will be getting better by applying mitigation updates over the
next months.

